# Rod Re wrap



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a rod that needs new eyes and a re wrap, does anyone have a suggestion for someone good located near me, Sanford NC. Thanks


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Unless it is a treasured rod, expect to spend a tidy sum for a total guide replacement. I've seen prices from $6 to $10 PER guide... If you need the grips and reel seat removed and replaced - that is additional...

Sandcrab


----------



## Fishin-Belews (Sep 7, 2007)

Check with your local tackle shop they should have a rod builder that they do business with. But its going to cost a lot more than $10 per guide, my price starts at $20 and $15 for any guide after that If you cant find anyone I can do it, but I live in Belews Creek up near Greensboro.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Do it yourself. Good skill to have and it will save you money in the long run if you fish a lot. Plus like repairing reels it makes you lots of friends that owe you bait, beer or boat rides.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

What Dawg said.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

That is an expensive undertaking. I see why all the custom rods cost what they do. From the videos I have seen, it is really an art to wrap a rod like the custom guys do.
I thought about having a couple of my cheap casting shark setups re wrapped because the line slaps the rod on the cast. I think the first guide is too small for the battle 8k reel on it.
Might have to start looking into getting into the hobby as my workbench is cleared. It does seem like a nice skill to have, as I always have a guide rust out here or there.
And to save the $$ for if I ever get a real custom rod done.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Rod wrapping is cheap to do, it's the labor that costs to have someone else do it. The basics like replacing guides is easy to do but yes the fancy decorative wraps take lots of practice to do right. 

Repairs are easy, custom rod building isn't.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

MadDawgJ said:


> Rod wrapping is cheap to do, it's the labor that costs to have someone else do it. The basics like replacing guides is easy to do but yes the fancy decorative wraps take lots of practice to do right.
> 
> Repairs are easy, custom rod building isn't.


Yeah, it looks like I can get into it (purely for function, not form) for not too much. 
I was looking at maybe replacing my stripper guide with one of those microwave surf/carp stripper guides, but they only sell them as a kit, I can't just by a single stripper guide! What a gyp!
I would love to be able to wrap my own rod, but it certainly looks like it is way too much art for me to make it look nice. I guess I can take pride and joy in a Spartan setup that works?


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

pods said:


> I guess I can take pride and joy in a Spartan setup that works?


Absolutely!


----------



## william1 (Nov 30, 2003)

Suggestion, go on http://rodbuilding.org/list.php?2 Very informative great bunch of guys ask any questions you want . Most of them are in the business or serious hobbyist . It can be very cheap or very expensive to start up.


----------

